# PCD Temp Tags & Customs questions



## ncarter124 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have read some old threads but I wanted to confirm these two questions.

1) Temp Tags - I read from I-Won-Today that the PCD staff can give you a 30 day temp SC tag on the day of your delivery assuming you are not transferring plates from another vehicle. Is this correct? The reason I ask is because the state of Florida has to visually inspect the VIN on the car as far as I know (they did on my last vehicle) so I need the car to be here before I can license it. I could be wrong as I haven't lived here for very long, but this is the impression I am getting. 

2) Customs - I am doing ED as well, so from my understanding it takes 6ish weeks to get the car here, and another 1-6 weeks (usually 2-3 as far as I have read) to clear customs? I am mainly wondering how long it takes in a typical scenario from the day you drop off in Germany to the day you can do PCD. It is looking like a ballpark 8-10 weeks unless I am misunderstanding something. Just hoping somebody can confirm this. I-Won-Today recently stated the "1-6 weeks, usually 2-3" part so hopefully he can confirm my suspicions.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Your dealership should provide the tags assuming you are not transferring one from another vehicle - and they would still be involved if it is a trade-in. The dealership should send the plate to the Performance Center but if the timing is tight, they might ask you to carry it. I picked mine up at the dealership when I paid for the car and brought it with me. Willie, the lady who did my delivery, installed it for me. You can get a temporary tag but you should not need it, if your dealership is doing what they should be.

One of the nasty things about ED is occasionally a car gets selected for an intensive inspection that may take weeks. Jonathan is always a great source but you may want to search the ED section for timetable and examples too. They do not schedule your PCD until you clear customs but they try to add ED cars to the schedule since re-delivery may not be necessary and will at least be easier (you already know how to operate the vehicle by this point). You can track the transportation process through the website but it is not updated quickly. Better was the 800 number 800 831 1117 when mine was in transport last year. You need your VIN to enter and it will tell you the status. 

Jim


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Your dealer will need to issue you a temporary tag if they can't transfer your current plate without an inspection. We have the ability to write 30 day tags but that is typically reserved for the handful of states that don't issue Temp Tags (not sure of them all but I know NY is one).

As for ED re-delivery times, the times you quoted from me are what we typically see. As Jim stated, you may want to visit the ED thread to see what the larger marjority is currently seeing. It seems our times are always varying but have recently been falling in the 8-10 week timeframe from drop off.

Hope to see you soon :thumbup:


----------



## ncarter124 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank You both! As I said, this was what I was figuring but wanted to confirm. Do you know if the dealer writes the tag so the 30 days starts on day of pickup? I am wondering because I am not actually going to buy the car at a local dealer, so I am afraid of them being snotty with me if I just walk in and ask for a temp tag ya know? Perhaps I can have the dealer I am purchasing from FedEx one to me. Eh, cross that bridge when I get to it.

Jonathan, 'soon' may not be the right term since I am not taking ED until May, but mark my words, I will be there next summer. 

Thanks again to you both.


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

Avoid the local BMW dealer and go to your local DMV office for the temporary tag. Take your paperwork with you. They should issue it on the spot.


----------



## ncarter124 (Dec 17, 2009)

GeorgeT said:


> Avoid the local BMW dealer and go to your local DMV office for the temporary tag. Take your paperwork with you. They should issue it on the spot.


That's a good idea. They would be able to do it with just the paperwork from the Welt? I'll give that a shot.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

I'd ask the dealer you're buying it from for a temp tag first. They may have that already in the works unless they're in a state that doesn't issue out of state temp tags. 

As for the 30 day date, that will depend on the dealer and when they write it. Some states now actually have 45 day temp tags.

Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## ncarter124 (Dec 17, 2009)

I-Won-Today said:


> I'd ask the dealer you're buying it from for a temp tag first. They may have that already in the works unless they're in a state that doesn't issue out of state temp tags.
> 
> As for the 30 day date, that will depend on the dealer and when they write it. Some states now actually have 45 day temp tags.
> 
> Hope that helps :thumbup:


Will do. I had called around here and honestly nobody has a clue so I will get with my dealer (board sponsor - so he knows what he's doing) and we'll get it handled one way or another. Can't wait! :thumbup:


----------

